# Is there a way to request an update?



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

My model 3 gets parked in my garage every night and has Wifi, but I’m still all the way back on 2018.50.6 software. Besides going into the TESLA store, is there a way to request a push for an update?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

First, that version of software isn't old. Most owners are on that version.

Second, it's not yet possible to request an update. But Elon has mentioned wanting to add that capability.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095951337664270336


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks. I thought that was considered an old software. and yeah a request update option would be nice.


----------



## Paul Braren (Jan 4, 2019)

The TeslaFi Firmware Tracker page here:
https://teslafi.com/firmware/
will help you get a sense of where most owners are currently at.
You are not alone, Caulin!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Paul Braren said:


> The TeslaFi Firmware Tracker page here:
> https://teslafi.com/firmware/
> will help you get a sense of where most owners are currently at.
> You are not alone, Caulin!


and when logged in and able to sort by S/X and 3, you can see 94.3% of Model 3s are currently on 50.6, less than 2% on something newer than 50.6.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Agreed with all - would like pull FW updates but the current system seems to be working for now.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is very useful information. Just upgraded to 2018.50.7, with no apparent change vs. 2018.48.2 (nor its follower 2018.48.3...) which introduced romance mode (I’ll forget the other one) and thought I was way behind as in Europe.

By the way, does the Teslafi/firmware tracker include cars outside US/NA?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> By the way, does the Teslafi/firmware tracker include cars outside US/NA?


Indeed, it does! In fact, here are the two most recent vehicles reporting an update:


```
Date                New Version        Previous Version      Model    State         Location     AP
02/18/2019 2:13 AM  2019.4.2 6ed8818   2018.50.7 187f881     S 100D   Zuid-Holland  Netherlands  2.5
02/18/2019 2:12 AM  2018.50.6 4ec03ed  2018.48.12.1 d6999f5  S 90D    Zürich        Switzerland  2
```


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Indeed, it does! In fact, here are the two most recent vehicles reporting an update:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


So a Dutch person with the same car as Midnight S≡R≡NITY got a 2019.xx yesterday. Good to know. Thanks!!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and looking at the latest updates now, all but one are European S/X vehicles.


```
Date                New Version            Previous Version        Model    State                Location        AP
02/18/2019 8:00 AM    2018.50.6 4ec03ed    2018.48.12.1 d6999f5    X 90D    Andalucía            Spain            2
02/18/2019 7:44 AM    2018.50.6 4ec03ed    2018.48.12.1 d6999f5    S 85D    Rogaland            Norway            1
02/18/2019 7:28 AM    2019.4.2 6ed8818    2018.50.6 4ec03ed        S P85D    Schleswig-Holstein    Germany            1
02/18/2019 7:18 AM    2019.4.2 6ed8818    2018.50.6 4ec03ed        S 100D    Bern                Switzerland        2
02/18/2019 6:59 AM    2018.50.6 4ec03ed    2018.48.12.1 d6999f5    X 75D    Oppland                Norway            2
02/18/2019 5:33 AM    2019.4.2 6ed8818    2018.50.7 187f881        S 75D    England                United Kingdom    2.5
02/18/2019 5:08 AM    2018.50.6 4ec03ed    2018.48.12.1 d6999f5    X P90D    Virginia            United States    1
02/18/2019 4:25 AM    2018.50.6 4ec03ed    2018.48.12.1 d6999f5    X P100D    Wien                Austria            2
02/18/2019 3:56 AM    2019.4.2 6ed8818    2018.50.7 187f881        S 75D    England                United Kingdom    2.5
02/18/2019 3:39 AM    2018.50.7 187f881    2018.48.12.2 7d53b6b    S 100D    Hessen                Germany            2.5
```


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> and looking at the latest updates now, all but one are European S/X vehicles.


Yes, I think the remainder of Model 3s are waiting on the 2019.5.* update. As Elon noted, Model 3s will be the first to receive the Dog/Sentry mode.

And yes, sometimes we don't get an update every couple of weeks. I'm on 2018.49.2 and haven't had an update since January 22nd. I'm in the bottom 2% of updates on the Model 3, but I don't see much of a difference on newer updates.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

I wonder what the reason is for Tesla to keep a few cars on older updates. If less than 2% are on for instance 49.2........why not just push out the 49.50 software to the last few.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Caulin said:


> I wonder what the reason is for Tesla to keep a few cars on older updates. If less than 2% are on for instance 49.2........why not just push out the 49.50 software to the last few.


I wouldn't ascribe any motivation on Tesla's part here. Those stragglers probably *do* have a newer firmware update queued up for them, they just haven't downloaded and/or installed it yet because they're being serviced, they've been away from WiFi, or the owner is actively delaying the update by choice. It's also possible that these cars *have* installed a newer firmware, but they haven't been connected to TeslaFi since updating, so TeslaFi still shows them as being on the older version.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Those stragglers probably *do* have a newer firmware update queued up for them, they just haven't downloaded and/or installed it yet because they're being serviced, they've been away from WiFi, or the owner is actively delaying the update by choice. It's also possible that these cars *have* installed a newer firmware, but they haven't been connected to TeslaFi since updating, so TeslaFi still shows them as being on the older version.


Well, none of these excuses apply to my Model 3. I install updates as soon as I am notified on my app. My car is not being serviced, and I am always connected to Wi-Fi. So there are a few of us outliers that just have not received an update yet.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> Well, none of these excuses apply to my Model 3. I install updates as soon as I am notified on my app. My car is not being serviced, and I am always connected to Wi-Fi. So there are a few of us outliers that just have not received an update yet.


Oops, sorry, I missed your post right above Caulin's. That does sound unusual.

Does your car not sleep, by chance? When @JWardell's car went insomniac last fall, he stopped receiving updates too. After he fixed the sleep issue, IIRC he did a full power-down reset and the car updated shortly afterward. Nevermind, I did not recall correctly -- see his below for what actually happened. 

If that suggestion also does not apply, then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Does your car not sleep, by chance? When @JWardell's car went insomniac last fall, he stopped receiving updates too.


It does sleep. According to TeslaFi, today it has 8:40 of sleep and 5:11 of idle.

We don't drive it much, reserving the Model 3 for road trips, and using the 2018 Focus Electric for around town. So the Model 3 only gets out on weekends, sometimes sitting for two weeks. I don't think that should make much difference, though.

There hasn't been much improvements that I would need since my 2018.49.2 update. I won't complain until the 2019 updates with Sentry and Dog mode, and more importantly for me, lane notice, start loading in real numbers. Then I'll just stop by the service center a few miles away.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Oops, sorry, I missed your post right above Caulin's. That does sound unusual.
> 
> Does your car not sleep, by chance? When @JWardell's car went insomniac last fall, he stopped receiving updates too. After he fixed the sleep issue, IIRC he did a full power-down reset and the car updated shortly afterward.
> 
> If that suggestion also does not apply, then I'm out of ideas.


Nope. I went 50 days without update. I was stuck on the super buggy early version of v9 and I think something was probably always breaking the connection or install process. The only way I got out of the loop was scheduling mobile service, waiting for them to call and then saying they "had a friend in engineering that could try pushing an update." (Uh huh) An hour later, new update available!
But a few weeks is normal. Use Teslafi to gauge where most are, and get in touch with service if it goes much longer.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Whoops, sorry for mis-remembering. Corrected my post above.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Unplugged said:


> We don't drive it much, reserving the Model 3 for road trips, and using the 2018 Focus Electric for around town. So the Model 3 only gets out on weekends, sometimes sitting for two weeks. I don't think that should make much difference, though.


Poor car, why dont you give it to me and I can stretch its legs a bit for ya?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Caulin said:


> My model 3 gets parked in my garage every night and has Wifi, but I'm still all the way back on 2018.50.6 software. Besides going into the TESLA store, is there a way to request a push for an update?


Not yet, but Elon has suggested we will eventually be able to "request the latest"


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> We don't drive it much, reserving the Model 3 for road trips, and using the 2018 Focus Electric for around town.


Intriguing. What is it about the Focus/Tesla differences that makes you prefer the Focus around town?


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

RichEV said:


> Intriguing. What is it about the Focus/Tesla differences that makes you prefer the Focus around town?


Other than being obsessively protective of the Model 3, we need to put _some_ miles on the Focus Electric! It's sort of like having a beater to drive to crowded areas where you can put up with some dings. 

We do need two cars every so often. The person who is going the longest distance gets the Tesla. As a result, even though the Focus Electric is used daily, the Tesla has more miles.


----------



## JWM3 (May 11, 2018)

My car connect to WiFi, but I’m still on 49.20. I will just wait and see.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

I took delivery on 1/19/19. I am stuck at *Firmware Build v9.0 2018.50.6. *How do I get the latest build? I thought these were automatic? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Trebonius (Sep 6, 2018)

You aren't stuck. Most of us still have 50.6. They have trickled out updates to a few cars, but have not started updating us en-masse. 

In general, make sure your car is connected to a good strong Wi-Fi connection when it's parked, with a solid Internet connection behind it. But you can't force your car to upgrade before Tesla wants you to.


----------



## TheTony (Jan 20, 2018)

Reflex said:


> I took delivery on 1/19/19. I am stuck at *Firmware Build v9.0 2018.50.6. *How do I get the latest build? I thought these were automatic? Thanks for any suggestions.


They don't roll out to everyone at once. They go to early access folks first and then to owners at large. It is automatic, but you can help your odds of getting it sooner (if that's your goal) by ensuring it's close to Wifi when not in use.

I wouldn't worry about not having that build - many of us don't. They do sometimes stop roll-out if they notice an issue when the early access group gets it.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

*Thanks for the info!* I am NOT wi-fi connected with the car (parked in garage that's detached from our home). I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Teslafi gives a good snapshot... among its model 3 users, 76% are at your firmware version. 2019.5.4, which looked like it was the next general release, stopped any notable rollout on Monday with 17% on that version. I’m guessing Tesla came up with enough bugs in it that they will get them resolved before moving onwards.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You will have to be Wi-Fi connected.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Understandably, new owners are excited to get their first update. Many times, and never more so than this one, it's better to get it later. Let someone else work out the bugs, while you drive the superior previous update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Reflex said:


> *Thanks for the info!* I am NOT wi-fi connected with the car (parked in garage that's detached from our home). I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something.


Not having a wi-fi connection while the car is parked will likely put you at the last of the list for SW roll out. They hit the wi-fi connections first to save on their LTE.

While you are currently on the latest SW release that the majority of us have, to get the next release you might want to start connecting your car to your phones hot spot if you have one, whenever the SW is available. The car doesn't know or care that it isn't a home wifi signal, it just prioritizes things if it is connected to wifi. It may also upload stats from your car and video from your cameras if you didn't opt out, so be careful you could encounter some big data transfers. Maps are around 5 GB in size and also download over Wifi vs LTE, so that is a big hunk too. I hope you have some sort of big data plan or unlimited maybe.


----------



## JohnO (Jan 12, 2017)

Get to know the phone number to your local service center Mobile Service team advisor. I just call the Mobile Service Team rep at the nearest service center, tell them I want a push of the latest software, give them the last 6 digits of the VIN, and it gets pushed to me same day. Updates at home via Wifi or LTE. Have done this twice so far.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> You will have to be Wi-Fi connected.


Not true. Everyone will be upgraded eventually, even if not on wifi. Those without wifi just tend to get any updates later.

From what I'm hearing about the newer builds, I think the rest of us should be grateful to remain on 2018.50.6. It sounds like the early 2019 builds have messed up autopilot behavior.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Until something neat (like the new Summons) is out, someone else can have my place in line.

Don't have a dog or park in a high crime area. My wife would kill me if I turned on dog mode while leaving her in the car.

BTW, I'm still on 50.6 too and connect to wi-fi every night.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Reflex said:


> *Thanks for the info!* I am NOT wi-fi connected with the car (parked in garage that's detached from our home). I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something.


You're not missing anything. I _am_ wifi connected, and I still don't have the latest firmware. I'm not even sure if it's still distributing, because occasionally they'll stop a firmware release because they have to fix or add something.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> You will have to be Wi-Fi connected.


I have gotten updates while away from home and only on LTE.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Jason F said:


> I have gotten updates while away from home and only on LTE.


I have too, but get a LOT more an hour after parking in my garage, which has wi-fi.


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

Well I’m in Canada, park usually in condo garage and have no access to wifi. I’m still at 2018 44.2 3b2a5c3. It is so frustrating. Other than going to TESLA I’ve no way to download updates. Surely not everyone has access to wifi for their car? What do you do?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jason F said:


> I have gotten updates while away from home and only on LTE.


my last three were ready to install when away from home without wifi. two when parked in an open lot at work (2018.46.2 and 2018.48.12.1) and one when parked in front of a friends house (2018.50.6) - all starting the install from the app. I've not had a FW update drop while on wifi at home since November.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Elise said:


> Well I'm in Canada, park usually in condo garage and have no access to wifi. I'm still at 2018 44.2 3b2a5c3.


Do you have an LTE signal within the condo garage?


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> my last three were ready to install when away from home without wifi. two when parked in an open lot at work (2018.46.2 and 2018.48.12.1) and one when parked in front of a friends house (2018.50.6) - all starting the install from the app. I've not had a FW update drop while on wifi at home since November.


By the time you get the notification it's already downloaded... in other words, it downloads overnight and then at some point later you get the popup on your screen. I know this because my network tracks the per-client bandwidth.... one weekend I was looking through my network stats page and saw a ~600MB download activity had occurred on my Tesla a few nights ago. So I went into my app and sure enough, it said there was an update available.

So you don't get the notice until AFTER it's downloaded. And, at least in my case, it did not pop up a notice on my iPhone until I went looking for it in the app.


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

garsh said:


> Do you have an LTE signal within the condo garage?


I think so. Tried my hotspot - didn't work


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Elise said:


> I think so.


Try to confirm that you have a strong LTE connection while the car's parked.
If you do not, then that would explain why your car isn't receiving any updates. It needs some sort of connection - whether wifi or LTE - in order to download a software update.

If the car does have a strong signal, then give Tesla Service a call. Sometimes, a software update will fail to install correctly, and that results in your car never being updated again until Tesla Service attempts to "force" an update.


----------

